#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > AIEEE Preparation tips/ AIEEE 2012 Discussion/ AIEEE Previous Papers/ AIEEE Colleges >  >  NIT Surathkal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches - Discussion

## Supriya.nits

Hey Aspiring FaaDoOOOO's. I am a Alumni  of College of  NIT Surathkal, I am here to help you get all your queries sorted out  for  NIT Surathkal  2012 admission.

Let me start with a brief summary of the college.

*Established year* : 1960
*Campus in acres* : 250 Acres
*Mode of admission*: AIEEE , NIMCET
*Ranking* : The College is ranked amongst top 25 colleges in India.

*Branches* 

Civil EngineeringMining EngineeringMechanical EngineeringMetallurgical and Materials EngineeringElectronics and Communication EngineeringChemical EngineeringInformation TechnologyElectrical and Electronics Engineering
*NIT Suratkal Fee Structure*

*Tution Fee* :  Rs. 17500
*Other Fees* : Rs. 3000
*Students Activity Council* : Rs. 975
*Security Deposit* : Rs. 4000
*Group Insurance Coverage* : Rs. 350
*Alumni Association* : Rs. 1000

*NIT Suratkal Placement*

*Branch*
*Total Students*
*Eligible*
*Placed*
*% Placed*

Civil
69(*16)
53
46
87

Chemical
34(*6)
28
16
68

Computer Science and Engineering
70(*6)
64
64
100

Electronics and Communication Engineering
69(*5)
64
64
100

Electrical and Electronics Engineering
67(*7)
60
60
100

Information Technology
66(*7)
59
57
97

Mechanical Engineering
104(*11)
93
93
100

Metallurgy
26(*3)
23
23
100

Mining
23
23
23
100

Total Btech
528(*61)
467
449
96




** Not eligible (< 6.0 CGPA)*

*Campus* : *National Institute of Technology, Surathkal* is one of the best engineering colleges in India. The college was established in 1960 as a joint venture between Government of India and Government of Karnataka. The college was earlier known as Karnataka Regional Engineering College. In 2002, the college was accorded the status of Deemed University and was renamed as National Institute of Technology Surathkal.

*Hostel* : The National Institute of Technology Karnataka, Surathkal is a residential Engineering college. It provides hostel facilities to all the students of the college. Separate Hostel Blocks are provided for girl students. The NITK has eleven hostel blocks in all. There are six hostel blocks for the under-graduate boys, two for post-graduates and three for girls. There are a total of one thousand four hundred (1400) U.G. students, three hundred and ten (310) P.G. students and nearly two hundred girls staying in the various hostel blocks of NITK hostels.

The campus network backbone reaches all hostels and the Institute is giving network connections to all hostels in phases.
To support the varying tastes of the students who come from all over the country, seven messes of different types are provided in the hostel blocks with the necessary infrastructure of men and materials. The different types of messes provided are the Mysore Mess for South Indian style, Bombay Mess for North Indians and the Non-Vegetarian Mess. The Hostel provide for full participation of students in the management of the mess, as its beneficiaries. The mess expenditure is shared on dividing basis. All hostel blocks have been provided with external telephone facilities. There are two (one for incoming calls and the other for outgoing calls called using the India Telephone card) external phones and an internal phone for each block. Each block is provided with a color TV with cable connection. The ladies hostel block in addition to the above facilities are provided with washing machine and a computer center with ten computers connected to the internet through the campus wide optical fiber network.This facility will soon be extended to the boys hostels as well.

With a view to provide Medical Relief to the hostelers , a medical welfare scheme is set up and medical relief to the extent of Rs 3000/- per student per year is provided in case of hospitalization of any hosteler in Surathkal or at Mangalore hospitals.

*Address*

National Institute of Technology Karnataka , Surathkal Srinivasnagar PO, Surathkal, Mangalore 575025 , India

*Now its time for your queries !!!*





  Similar Threads: NIT Srinagar 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion DTU 2012 Admissions, Cutoff, Ranking, Placements, Branches Discussion NIT Silchar 2012 admissions, cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion NIT Agartala 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches -  Discussion NIT Arunachal 2012 admissions cutoff, ranking, placements, fee, branches Discussion

----------


## Onk24

i want information technology at nit suratkal, any chance in d last rounds, my aieee score is 210 (2 years back d cut off rank was 14k)

----------


## yashtambi

Hello maam
I am getting 192 marks in AIEEE 2012, I belong to General Catagory and hail from rajasthan.. do i have any chances to get into NITS? Also, do I have an advantage if I have a good score in SAT subject tests?

----------


## Supriya.nits

> i want information technology at nit suratkal, any chance in d last rounds, my aieee score is 210 (2 years back d cut off rank was 14k)


Wat is ur category?

---------- Post added at 03:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:58 PM ----------




> Hello maam
> I am getting 192 marks in AIEEE 2012, I belong to General Catagory and hail from rajasthan.. do i have any chances to get into NITS? Also, do I have an advantage if I have a good score in SAT subject tests?


which branches are u looking for?

----------


## yashtambi

I am looking for Mechanical engineering, or Information Technology.. are there any serious chance?

----------


## 2coolbob

Ma'm i am scoring 167 marks in AIEEE-2012 belonging to OBC category from  Patna (Bihar).Can i get CS/ECE/EEE.? Do i have any chance of getting it  in here..? If not, then please reccomend me other NIT's for these  branches. 
Thank You.

----------


## Onk24

> wat is ur category?
> 
> ---------- post added at 03:01 pm ---------- previous post was at 02:58 pm ----------
> 
> 
> which branches are u looking for?





general category!

----------


## Supriya.nits

> I am looking for Mechanical engineering, or Information Technology.. are there any serious chance?


See as per last year's cutoff there is a very less chance that u get the admission before 6 th or 7 th round any ways all the best

---------- Post added at 03:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:46 PM ----------

I believe that there are very less chances of u getting NIT S this time before the 7 th Round

----------


## cooldude1

i want information tech. or mechanical eng. . My score in AIEEE 2012 is 85.  My category is ST . Will i have any chances???

----------


## Don Alpha

hey there  :D: ...i was wondering wat rank i would get with a score of 240. i am a general merit candidate and my home state is karnataka. can i get EEE in surathkal?

----------


## Supriya.nits

> hey there ...i was wondering wat rank i would get with a score of 240. i am a general merit candidate and my home state is karnataka. can i get EEE in surathkal?


Your rank would be in the range of 1000 - 3000 , I believe at this rank you can get chemical, mechanical, it , civil and any branch except cs or ece 
if you have any further doubt about ranks please refer http://www.faadooengineers.com/threa...for-AIEEE-2012

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

My score is 230-240 and Iam general from GUJARAT.
Which branches can I get at NIT Surathkal?

----------


## Supriya.nits

> My score is 230-240 and Iam general from GUJARAT.
> Which branches can I get at NIT Surathkal?


@*matham.kamalkaran* you can any branch like it, civil, mechanical, ect except cs,ec,eee in the first round

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Till Which round can I get CSE?

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Till Which round can I get CSE?


@*matham.kamalkaran* you can get CSE by the 2nd or 3rd Round... :):

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Then I will try for CSE
Thanks

----------


## swati mehra

i m expecting 215-219 marks in aieee 2012..i belong to general category..are dre any chances for me to get admission in NIT Surathkal?if yes then for which branches??

----------


## animatorziz

Mam,

I am from Gujarat and I am getting 228 marks in AIEEE.

I am interested in CSE.

I am ready to wait for any round of counselling.

Will I get CSE in NIT SURATHKAL??

THANKS

----------


## amarnath dixit

my score is 220 and i am from andhra.........which branches can i get in trichi, suratkal ........n warangal...

----------


## zoso123

i am getting rank between 3k-4k according to resonance rank predictor..do i have chance to get mech engg dept in NIT surathkal...gen category (all india)

----------


## Supriya.nits

> i m expecting 215-219 marks in aieee 2012..i belong to general category..are dre any chances for me to get admission in NIT Surathkal?if yes then for which branches??


@ *swati mehra*  you can get Minig or Metallurgy in the first round

and most of the lower  branches by the second round ........ :): 

---------- Post added at 11:20 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:16 AM ----------




> Mam,
> 
> I am from Gujarat and I am getting 228 marks in AIEEE.
> 
> I am interested in CSE.
> 
> I am ready to wait for any round of counselling.
> 
> Will I get CSE in NIT SURATHKAL??
> ...


[MENTION=96203]animatorziz[/MENTION] you can get CSE by the 4th or 5th round in NIT Surathkal

my suggestion would be that you try for CS in some other NIT to get it at an earlier stage

any ways all the best..... :): 

---------- Post added at 11:22 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:20 AM ----------




> my score is 220 and i am from andhra.........which branches can i get in trichi, suratkal ........n warangal...


[MENTION=92756]amarnath dixit[/MENTION] you can get Mining and Metallurgy in NIT Karnataka

---------- Post added at 11:23 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:22 AM ----------




> i am getting rank between 3k-4k according to resonance rank predictor..do i have chance to get mech engg dept in NIT surathkal...gen category (all india)


[MENTION=82979]zoso123[/MENTION] you can get Mechanical Engineering branch by the 3rd round

----------


## adicoooll

hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??

if yes then which all nits...
i want civil branch.....

----------


## amarnath dixit

[QUOTE=[COLOR=Silver]

[/COLOR]

 @amarnath dixit   you can get Mining and Metallurgy in NIT Karnataka
/QUOTE]...........waht can i get if i wait till last rounds

----------


## nikhilgoyal

what would be the cutoff for NIT Suratkal.any chance after getting 190

----------


## osank

> what would be the cutoff for NIT Suratkal.any chance after getting 190


you may get mining and metallurgy

---------- Post added at 08:01 AM ---------- Previous post was at 07:59 AM ----------




> i am getting rank between 3k-4k according to resonance rank predictor..do i have chance to get mech engg dept in NIT surathkal...gen category (all india)


DUDE don't believe these rank predictors,last year all the rank predictors failed....wait for the results and concentrate on other exams as well

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit surathkal? mech. or ee . my hs is up.

any other branch can also be considered.

----------


## nitika.nita

> with 184 marks in aieee 2012 (gen. cat.) , am i eligible for admission to nit surathkal? mech. or ee . my hs is up.
> 
> any other branch can also be considered.


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] you cannot get mech or ee however you can try for Metallurgy , Mining Engineering or IT by the 6th round

----------


## Srishti Modi

Hi mam
I am getting selected in IIT-JEE 2012 but with a very lower rank. and i am geting 275 in aieee 2012. And i expect a good rank in it. So hopefully I will get CSE in NIT Surathkal. I want you to suggest me whether I should go for a poor branch in IIT or CSE in NIT. 
and can you please tell me how is the campus life in surathkal?

----------


## Tarun Kaushik

> @Tarun Kaushik  you cannot get mech or ee however you can try for Metallurgy , Mining Engineering or IT by the 6th round


is there any risk of waiting till the 6th round?

----------


## Supriya.nits

> hi i am getting 135 marks in aieee 2012 in gen category.....can i get in nit....??
> 
> if yes then which all nits...
> i want civil branch.....


@adicool There is a very less chance of you getting in an NIT this year however you can try for good colleges in your own state

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Hi mam
> I am getting selected in IIT-JEE 2012 but with a very lower rank. and i am geting 275 in aieee 2012. And i expect a good rank in it. So hopefully I will get CSE in NIT Surathkal. I want you to suggest me whether I should go for a poor branch in IIT or CSE in NIT. 
> and can you please tell me how is the campus life in surathkal?


[MENTION=100280]Srishti Modi[/MENTION] it all depends on what u want to do in life if you are passionate abt CSE than there is no point in doing Civil engineering for an IIT ,

As mentioned I think you want to go for CSE branch and if you are getting a good college like NIT Suratkal or NIT Trichy than for you I would say that u should go for NIT and a branch of ur choice rather than going for IIT , Because the level of these NITs is at par with IIT's and there past placement records are also awesome....

So take your call

All the best....... :): 

---------- Post added at 11:50 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:46 AM ----------




> is there any risk of waiting till the 6th round?


[MENTION=98901]Tarun Kaushik[/MENTION] there is no risk however you will get late admission, The 6th round is spot round

----------


## cristiano761

Hello Ma'am,

I am trying to get into NIT Surathkal through the DASA Scheme. They said the minimum SAT marks required were 1440, but in order to get the ECE branch, what's the minimum SAT score needed?

----------


## SoB...

I'm getting score of 161 marks.Can I get metallurgy or chemical in nit surathkal within 4 or 5 rounds of counselling??

----------


## osank

> I'm getting score of 161 marks.Can I get metallurgy or chemical in nit surathkal within 4 or 5 rounds of counselling??


SORRY, no chances...

----------


## Nikhil200395

Hey, I am gettin 275....Do I have a chance to get Mechanical in 1st round counselling?? Please reply ASAP....and I'm general merit and home state Maharashtra

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Hey, I am gettin 275....Do I have a chance to get Mechanical in 1st round counselling?? Please reply ASAP....and I'm general merit and home state Maharashtra


[MENTION=91297]Nikhil200395[/MENTION] you can surely get mechanical in the first round itself

----------


## science-a-holic

My aieee score is 250-260. i am a gen category student. what are my chances at metallurgy/material science @ nit surathkal?

----------


## osank

> My aieee score is 250-260. i am a gen category student. what are my chances at metallurgy/material science @ nit surathkal?


YOU will get it in the first round itself :(y):

----------


## matham.kamalkaran

Iam scoring about 240 in AIEEE 2012.
Iam General and from Gujarat.

Can I get CSE, ECE, EEE and Mechanical?

If yes, then these branches by which rounds?

----------


## nitiarora

> Iam scoring about 240 in AIEEE 2012.
> Iam General and from Gujarat.
> 
> Can I get CSE, ECE, EEE and Mechanical?
> 
> If yes, then these branches by which rounds?


@ *matham.kamalkaran* you can get ECE by the 2nd or 3rd round

EEE by the 2nd round

and CSE by the 3rd or 4th round

as per last year stats

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

Hw iz it branch at nit suratkal...i mean to ask hwz its faculty,placemnt,resrch opportunities,etc

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Hw iz it branch at nit suratkal...i mean to ask hwz its faculty,placemnt,resrch opportunities,etc


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] the IT branch here is very good, it was established in 2000, there is a separate MTech in Research (IT) in colleges,
the faculties are very experienced and most of 4 of them are PhD's ...

----------


## sujoyf

Dear mam, I'm from Goa and would like to join NIT-K  Surathkal  , for Mechanical Engineering branch. My Aieee 2012 score is 168 , Are there any chances ? If not, which other branch (at NIT - K ) can i get ? I belong to general category.

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

> [MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] the IT branch here is very good, it was established in 2000, there is a separate MTech in Research (IT) in colleges,the faculties are very experienced and most of 4 of them are PhD's ...


 i'm getin 180(obc ctgry) in eee 2012...do i hv ny chnc of getin it or ny oder brnc at nitk

----------


## Supriya.nits

> i'm getin 180(obc ctgry) in eee 2012...do i hv ny chnc of getin it or ny oder brnc at nitk


[MENTION=110670]Pwn.brnwal[/MENTION] you should get IT by the 3rd round as per last years cutoff

So chill  :):

----------


## tayganesh

do i have chance for ece in nit w, nit t, nitk,

 and also suggest me good nits for ece

----------


## Nikhil200395

Hola...I got AIEEE Rank 1696..and Maharashtra State Rank 154....but what round of counselling can I expect to get ECE at NIT Surathkal, Warangal and Trichy

----------


## harold

Hi, I am getting 184 marks in aieee 2012. My all India Rank is 15932 (General category). I am intrested in M*echanical Engineering*. Which is the best NIT from where i can pursue Mechanical Engineering according to my Rank.

----------


## Sushanth_an

I got 94 marks in AIEEE 2012. Will I get seat in NIT Surathkal for any branch in GEN category?

----------


## prajwal_shettigar

I got 103 marks in AIEEE 2012. Will I get any seat in NIT surathkal for any branch in OBC category?

----------


## swarooprs

sir/madam,
my aieee rank is 184813,my state rank is 4942..  :): 
are there any chances of me getting into surathkal...(i am general merit and home state is karnataka)
if so what branches may i get into??

----------


## Amith_Tallanki

I have scored 42 marks in the AIEEE 2012 exam, my state ranking is 10248, category is general. Will I be eligible for any courses in NIT Surathkal, If so for which??

----------


## Amith_Tallanki

I am a resident of Karnataka itself.

----------


## tannu dutta

i have secured 18675 AIR in obc category n my home state is punjab. can i get a seat in nit suratkal. n plz tell me which nit i can get.....?

----------


## nitiarora

> Hola...I got AIEEE Rank 1696..and Maharashtra State Rank 154....but what round of counselling can I expect to get ECE at NIT Surathkal, Warangal and Trichy


[MENTION=91297]Nikhil200395[/MENTION] you can get ECE in NIT Suratkal & Warangal by the 2nd round and by the 3rd round in NIT trichy as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 12:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:44 PM ----------




> i have secured 18675 AIR in obc category n my home state is punjab. can i get a seat in nit suratkal. n plz tell me which nit i can get.....?


[MENTION=98471]tannu dutta[/MENTION] wat branch are you looking for?

---------- Post added at 12:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:45 PM ----------




> sir/madam,
> my aieee rank is 184813,my state rank is 4942.. 
> are there any chances of me getting into surathkal...(i am general merit and home state is karnataka)
> if so what branches may i get into??


@it seems very difficult in your case

---------- Post added at 12:48 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:46 PM ----------




> I am a resident of Karnataka itself.


[MENTION=115249]Amith_Tallanki[/MENTION] it seems very difficult this time

---------- Post added at 12:52 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:48 PM ----------




> Hola...I got AIEEE Rank 1696..and Maharashtra State Rank 154....but what round of counselling can I expect to get ECE at NIT Surathkal, Warangal and Trichy


[MENTION=91297]Nikhil200395[/MENTION] I think you can get NIT Silchar by the 5th  round

----------


## hello12345

I've secured a rank of around 55k in AIEEE 2012.
Category - General
State - Delhi
State rank - 4726
I want to pursue Computer Science Engineering only. Please suggest good colleges for this rank. Thank you.

----------


## girimala

hellooo sir/ madam,
 I got karnataka  state rank( i.e. home state) 243 in AIEEE , till which round shall i expect ECE? i am from general category.
 Thank you.

----------


## girimala

My AIR is 8506, karnataka state, till which round will i get ECE? last year after 5th round cut off was 8381. i am from general category. 
thank you.

----------


## Nando

I want to know the difference between Computer Engineering (COE) offered at Surathkal and Computer Science Engineering (CSE) offered at Trichy

It's mentioned on the website of NIT Surathkal that Computer Engineering is available and not CSE
http://www.nitk.ac.in/index.php?q=ugp.html 

I got 256 marks in AIEEE and my AIR is 3016, home state - Maharashtra

----------


## shivi.garg

Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE in NIT Surathkal ???

----------


## Supriya.nits

> I've secured a rank of around 55k in AIEEE 2012.
> Category - General
> State - Delhi
> State rank - 4726
> I want to pursue Computer Science Engineering only. Please suggest good colleges for this rank. Thank you.


[MENTION=114525]hello12345[/MENTION] I think you should try for some decent college in your home state.

----------


## Supriya.nits

> hellooo sir/ madam,
>  I got karnataka  state rank( i.e. home state) 243 in AIEEE , till which round shall i expect ECE? i am from general category.
>  Thank you.


[MENTION=10601]girimala[/MENTION] 
you can get ECE in the first round itself

---------- Post added at 04:24 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:20 PM ----------




> My AIR is 8506, karnataka state, till which round will i get ECE? last year after 5th round cut off was 8381. i am from general category. 
> thank you.


[MENTION=10601]girimala[/MENTION] i think you have seen cutoff of some other college, it is very difficult to get admission at this AIR in ECE

----------


## girimala

Supriya Madam, this HS ranking i am talking about.( HS- home state). so its given that HS rank was 8381 for ECE after 5 th round. so with 8506 do i stand any chance for HS ECE? thank you.

----------


## Supriya.nits

> I want to know the difference between Computer Engineering (COE) offered at Surathkal and Computer Science Engineering (CSE) offered at Trichy
> 
> It's mentioned on the website of NIT Surathkal that Computer Engineering is available and not CSE
> http://www.nitk.ac.in/index.php?q=ugp.html 
> 
> I got 256 marks in AIEEE and my AIR is 3016, home state - Maharashtra


CSE and Computer Engineering are one and the same thing.... :): 
I believe you can get CSE by the 2nd round as per last years cutoff

---------- Post added at 04:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:27 PM ----------




> Supriya Madam, this HS ranking i am talking about.( HS- home state). so its given that HS rank was 8381 for ECE after 5 th round. so with 8506 do i stand any chance for HS ECE? thank you.


[MENTION=10601]girimala[/MENTION] i don't think so

----------


## shivi.garg

Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE in NIT surathkal ???

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Hi .. my aieee rank in 2012 is 7550.. hail from haryana and belong to GEN ctaegoty... Can i get CSE in NIT Surathkal ???


[MENTION=107690]shivi.garg[/MENTION] last years cutoff  was close to 3600 so it seems very difficult.

----------


## girimala

ohhh.... so i should take the branch (whichever) that will be allotted to me after 3 rd round according to my higher preferences and after that i mean after accepting the branch, i shd go for 4th round and internal sliding.......correct me if i am wrong. thank you supriyamadam.

----------


## Supriya.nits

> ohhh.... so i should take the branch (whichever) that will be allotted to me after 3 rd round according to my higher preferences and after that i mean after accepting the branch, i shd go for 4th round and internal sliding.......correct me if i am wrong. thank you supriyamadam.


[MENTION=10601]girimala[/MENTION]  yes your are correct

----------


## priya.y

hello...!! :(nod): 
My AIR rank in AIEEE is 11080 and i belong to OBC category(NCL)..I am from Andhra Pradesh...Can you please tell me which branches I can expect till the 4th or 5th counselling in NITK.. :):

----------


## Supriya.nits

> hello...!!
> My AIR rank in AIEEE is 11080 and i belong to OBC category(NCL)..I am from Andhra Pradesh...Can you please tell me which branches I can expect till the 4th or 5th counselling in NITK..


[MENTION=13902]priya.y[/MENTION] I believe that you should get any branch except EC, CSE, and EE by the 3 rd round itself as per last years cutoff

----------


## Pwn.brnwal

My obc rank is 3150...what can i get at nitk....rply asap..realy cnfusd

----------


## tannu dutta

i am looking for electronics n communication
 :(nerd):

----------


## Supriya.nits

> i am looking for electronics n communication


[MENTION=98471]tannu dutta[/MENTION] I believe you have a very rare chance any ways all the best..... :):

----------


## gokulshanth

I belong to karnataka, my AIR is 55460, and my OBC category rank is 177, is there any possibility for me to get any branch?

----------


## Supriya.nits

> I belong to karnataka, my AIR is 55460, and my OBC category rank is 177, is there any possibility for me to get any branch?


[MENTION=117083]gokulshanth[/MENTION] I believe you can get Metallurgy, Minning, Civil, chemical in the first round of counseling so all the best

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-H? My category is general.

----------


## Supriya.nits

> I have got 145 marks in AIEEE. Can I get NIT-H? My category is general.


[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] this is a thread for NIT Karnataka 2012 Admission Discussion.

----------


## guitardevesh

Hey i got AIR 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in CSE > Electrical = Electronics > Mechanical...which would b d best college out of Trichy, Warangal, Surathkal?? or if any other?.. accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx

----------


## neel-karnik

i gt air 3744 i am a general category student and my home state is maharashtra what branches can i expect @ NIT-K

----------


## Nikhil200395

hey Supriya....I have AIR 1696...waddya think..can I get ECE in 1st round? 2nd round I must get no?

----------


## PRIYANKAVERMA

General category
Overall rank-43,000
Category rank 32,000.
Home state U.P.
State rank-6000
State category rank-4000
Can I get NIT Surathkal?? Any branch.??

----------


## priti.nith

> General category
> Overall rank-43,000
> Category rank 32,000.
> Home state U.P.
> State rank-6000
> State category rank-4000
> Can I get NIT Surathkal?? Any branch.??


[MENTION=117818]PRIYANKAVERMA[/MENTION] I don't think it is possible this time.

---------- Post added at 12:10 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:09 PM ----------




> hey Supriya....I have AIR 1696...waddya think..can I get ECE in 1st round? 2nd round I must get no?


[MENTION=91297]Nikhil200395[/MENTION] I believe yes by the 2nd round as per last years cutoff.

---------- Post added at 12:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:10 PM ----------




> i gt air 3744 i am a general category student and my home state is maharashtra what branches can i expect @ NIT-K


[MENTION=119552]neel-karnik[/MENTION] you can expect to get some lower branches in 2nd or 3rd round

---------- Post added at 12:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 12:13 PM ----------




> Hey i got AIR 2534 rank overall in general category, my interest lies in CSE > Electrical = Electronics > Mechanical...which would b d best college out of Trichy, Warangal, Surathkal?? or if any other?.. accordint to the respective subjects??..plz reply soon..thanx


[MENTION=101153]guitardevesh[/MENTION] I believe CSE>Electronics>Electrical>mechanical 

and i would rate the colleges as NIT Trichy>NIT Warangal>NIT Surtkal for CSE

----------


## Rish99

I have AIR 2599 open category rank, and 2299 general category rank. I am from Madhya Pradesh. Can I get NIT Surathkal CSE? If yes, by which round?
I am a general candidate.

----------


## Supriya.nits

> I have AIR 2599 open category rank, and 2299 general category rank. I am from Madhya Pradesh. Can I get NIT Surathkal CSE? If yes, by which round?
> I am a general candidate.


@*Rish99* I believe you can get CSE in the fourth or fifth round

----------


## guitardevesh

[MENTION=69657]priti.nith[/MENTION] thanx.. :): ..and does NIT Trichy and Warangal have good social life too??.. as in how would u rate food, facilities, quality of interaction between students, etc.

----------


## shashwat1

Can you give me the placement stats in terms of average salary and some photos of hostels(not provided on official website)?

----------


## bhavishya

sir i got AIR 6371....(aieee)
i want ur help in filling my couselling....
i am an aspirant from rajasthan....

and i m a bit confused between MNIT CS or NIT SURATKHAL IT

----------


## nitika.nita

> sir i got AIR 6371....(aieee)
> i want ur help in filling my couselling....
> i am an aspirant from rajasthan....
> 
> and i m a bit confused between MNIT CS or NIT SURATKHAL IT


[MENTION=120946]bhavishya[/MENTION] you should first go for MNIT then NIT K

----------


## Don Alpha

hey.. i belong to general category, home state Karnataka, AIR16783 and state rank 443 .. can i get mining or metallargy in NIT surathkal.. plz reply asap thank u  :):

----------


## Supriya.nits

> hey.. i belong to general category, home state Karnataka, AIR16783 and state rank 443 .. can i get mining or metallargy in NIT surathkal.. plz reply asap thank u


[MENTION=96163]Don Alpha[/MENTION] yes and that too in the first round itself as per last years cutoff

----------


## Don Alpha

wow thanx  :D:  .. but well can i be 100% sure ill get admitted to the institute in some branch with my rank ..i am feeling a lil nervous nw

----------


## Supriya.nits

> wow thanx  .. but well can i be 100% sure ill get admitted to the institute in some branch with my rank ..i am feeling a lil nervous nw


[MENTION=96163]Don Alpha[/MENTION] don't worry you will rock

----------


## Don Alpha

well i certainly owe u a treat ;) .. damn tensed all this while

----------


## Nikhil200395

this time are there only 3 rounds of counselling? 3 rounds then spot round? and will this change rank cutoffs for branches? my rank is overall 1696  :8):  General category....and for godsake tell someone in NITK to improve their website..it is **** to be honest  :(envy):

----------


## Supriya.nits

> this time are there only 3 rounds of counselling? 3 rounds then spot round? and will this change rank cutoffs for branches? my rank is overall 1696  General category....and for godsake tell someone in NITK to improve their website..it is **** to be honest


@tell me ur home state

----------


## Nikhil200395

Maharashtra..dont tell me I cant get Surathkal..i know i will get

----------


## Supriya.nits

> Maharashtra..dont tell me I cant get Surathkal..i know i will get


[MENTION=91297]Nikhil200395[/MENTION] you will surely get Nit Suratkal don't worry

----------


## mkhanna

How is ECE branch at MNNIT? Coursewise/ Faculty and Placementwise.
Pl compare it wrt NITK IT, NITC CSE,  NITC ECE AND  VNIT CSE.                                        
What is the chance of AIR 4950 (UP Gen) getting MNNIT CSE and by which round?
Reply ASAP.

----------


## tayganesh

i get ece in svnit do i confirmed admission or wait for vnit  pls tell me which is better for ece branch

----------


## goldyzgold

respected mam, 
i am a foreign national nd hv appeared sat2 under dasa scheme nd scored 2040. do i have any chance of getting cse in nit suratkhal ?
pls reply !!!!!!!!!! :(think):

----------


## soumy n s

i have secured ai category rank 12000 and hs over all rank 9000 and catogory rank 318..... im an sc...can i get a seat in nitk for it??

----------

